# new stickers on the rig



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

Finally got time to put some pics on so i thought id share my rig with you guys :beer:


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

nice looks like a good rig.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice looking trailer any pic of the inside?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Looks sweet. How much does a decal setup like that run generally.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah i have some side pics i'll try and find one


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

It all looks great except the Foiles Migrators sticker on the back. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Don't Hate GB!


----------



## Bluebiller (Sep 17, 2004)

Good job on the decals :wink:


----------



## wingshooter05 (Apr 2, 2009)

WaterfowlJunky said:


> Finally got time to put some pics on so i thought id share my rig with you guys :beer:


looks great!! :beer:


----------

